# Niagara's Lazy Lakes



## jim264 (Jun 9, 2003)

I would like to know if anyone has terminated their membership at Niagara's Lazy Lakes, Cambria, NY without selling it to someone else.


----------



## colorado_river_frien (Nov 3, 2005)

Niagara's Lazy Lakes

can anyone else address this ?? AOR PRI AND ROD were offered at the time of purchase- i just dopnt want the yearly fees - how can this stop before we die! :clown:


----------



## exefdfireman (Nov 9, 2005)

Niagara's Lazy Lakes

If there is a way to terminate membership at Niagara's Lazy Lakes, other than selling the membership to another party,I would like to know. 

We don't seem to use the facilities as often as we should to get our moneys worth. If I had it to do over again, I would not join.


----------

